# D/W Install



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Went to install a dishwasher the other day and found that I needed this fitting to do the install (3/8 comp.x 3/4 hose). Of course I didn't have one...:furious: I have only used the brass d/w ells since I've been plumbing. This is the first d/w in my illustrious and glamorous career that uses that fitting.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Forgot to upload the picture. Here it is.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Some fridge/freezers with ice makers require a fitting like that, it seems that the rubber washer would expand and contract due to the temp of the water and leak.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Most all new D/W's are now coming with the hose connection at the solenoid ...get used to them.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

they have been like that for awhile now. change is good


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

i love them new ones makes my life easier, plus harder for the apprentices to F it up.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

That new fangled fitting is easier for the handy-men, that's for sure. Another example of the manufactureres making products that are easier for the DIY'er or weekend warrior to install.

You guys notice how faucets hardly ever come with the brass nuts anymore? You know, the nuts that attach the nose-cone copper supply lines to the faucet. Because the mfg's know that the handy-men (and sadly alot of plumbers) are reaching for the flex supply lines instead of hard-piping anymore.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm still wondering about the durability of that washer though, it's seems like it could leak fairly easy.


----------



## Titletownplumbr (Feb 16, 2011)

Most of the older D/W's came with 3/8" female IP fitting that was made of brass, I'm guessing the manufacturers are going with that 3/4" hose thread fitting because it's easier and less expensive to make the dishwasher fitting 3/4" male hose thread out of plastic.


----------



## Titletownplumbr (Feb 16, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> I'm still wondering about the durability of that washer though, it's seems like it could leak fairly easy.


It's no different than the hose connection to a wash machine.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Titletownplumbr said:


> It's no different than the hose connection to a wash machine.


That's true good way to look at it


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Titletownplumbr said:


> It's no different than the hose connection to a wash machine.


 
Except it's hidden under the d/w. A lot more kitchens have wood floors vs. laundry rooms. 

I don't like this new style of connection for the same reasons mentioned. 





Paul


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

They have been out for about 2+ years now. I have no preference, old style or this one. The dishwasher supply kits that I buy(made by watts) comes with both adapters in the package. They are common in my area


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> Except it's hidden under the d/w. A lot more kitchens have wood floors vs. laundry rooms.
> 
> I don't like this new style of connection for the same reasons mentioned.
> 
> Paul


I agree


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

yep, thats the new dishwasher 90, I see some manufacturers still have the old one also. I remember about 1-1.5 years ago these came out, no one was making the fitting, it was a special order and the people selling the dishwashers werent ordering them. 

I stock 2 now on the truck plus the old style. Hose thread x 3/8 compression is really all it is.


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

just did a Hotpoint(GE) install the other day and it was still the 3/8" female brass inlet . 
thank goodness for cheapo dishwashers as I don't stock the newer adapter.


----------



## ogre plumber (Dec 30, 2010)

Yeah, I installed one today myself.Just not used to seeing it that much but I gues I'll be it seeing alot more.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I suppose we'll start seeing handihacks hooking up dishwashers with washing machine hoses now... :laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Redwood said:


> I suppose we'll start seeing handihacks hooking up dishwashers with washing machine hoses now... :laughing:


I wouldn't be suprised if that starts to happen.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I have been having some installs where people buy such cheap dishwashers that they aren't even coming with the fittings. In an attempt to save money and compete appliance manufacturers are leaving out what used to be standard fittings. 

Personally I don't care about that fitting, as it is much simpler to put in, and with a rubber washer I can more easily turn the connection when hooking up the water. It will hold just fine, for more than long enough. The cheap dishwasher motor will probably let go before that rubber seal. Even if it goes out, it makes for a quick service call. :laughing:


----------

